# Really dumb MRC Prodigy Express2 question



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm looking at getting into DCC and have settled on the MRC Prodigy Express 2 system. I have the DCC "loop" completed save for the connection to the controller part......what I'm looking for is a pic of how the red and black wires get connected to the unit. I've searched the whole internet and it seems everyone just uses MRC's pic from the website.....which doesn't show the back :dunno: Anyone have a pic or could take one?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

It doesn't make any difference, as long as whichever terminal you land, say the red wire, you land it on the same rail each time. In other words, if the red wire is landed on the outside rail, then the red wire, will need to be landed on the outside rail all the way through.


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

Haha ok I think you misunderstood what I meant! I have my benchwork divided into 7 blocks.....which means I have 7 red and seven black wires converging at the point where my controller will be. Do the reds and blacks all have to be connected to one wire of each color to connect to the unit? That's how I'd assume it'd work but I want to be sure lol :laugh: I'm assuming the Prodigy has a row of screws on the back like my old Tech II :thumbsup:


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

The Prodigy, will have four screws, two for main track power, and two for the programming track. The seven red wires, will have to be landed on one of the two screws for the programming track, and the seven black wires, will be landed on the other wire for the main track. If i'm understanding correctly what you are asking.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

there is a plug, four position connection for the rear track connections .. the two closest to the power input are for normal track, [marked main], the two furthest away are for the programming track, [marked program]...


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

WIrailfan,
their are four screws on the back of the unit as wvgca pointed out, connect just as you thought the terminals are small and will only accept a single wire... it's clearly marked! As a side note with the express 2 you can program on the main so no need for a program track unless you really want it. Another note make sure when programing that the controller is set for programing on the main or program track


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would be helpful to obtain a pair of terminal barrier strips,
one for the red, one for the black wires. Terminate your
wires on them, then take one red/black pair from the
strips to the controller. The terminal strips should be
near the center of your layout to reduce the length of
the 7 pairs.

I note that you said 'loop'. It is not recommended that
you make a circle of a DCC buss, if that's what you mean.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a little confused here. I think you have your layout divided up into 7 blocks. Each block has a red wire and a black wire going to it. If this is the case then I think the idea of using something like 2 terminal barrier strips (one for the red side and one for the black side) is the right approach. Daisy chain the terminals on each strip so they are all common then connect one lead to the track power and all the black leads to the other. Do the same for the red. Essentially your reply about connection all the reds into one and all the black into one and connecting them to track power is correct. The barrier strips are nice in case you have to swap the red and black wires to maintain correct polarity.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR is our resident MRC Prodigy expert. I'm sure he'll be along on a min.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> CTValleyRR is our resident MRC Prodigy expert. I'm sure he'll be along on a min.


Thanks for the shout out. :smilie_daumenpos:

Unfortunately, this really isn't an MRC Prodigy question, it's a wiring question. As others have stated, connecting the Prodigy is as simple as connecting a wire to a screw terminal. Again, as already pointed out, there are two sets of two terminals, one for the main, and one for the programming track.

WI, I think you are needlessly struggling with this. Unless you have a massive layout, dividing it up into 7 blocks is totally unnecessary (unless this is a holdover from previous DC layout wiring). It also doesn't matter which color wire goes to which terminal screw, as long as you are consistent.

A terminal block is certainly one solution to condense the multiple feeders into a single wire for connecting to the command station. It might be easier, though, to run an AWG 16 bus wire out from each terminal, and tie each block in as an individual set of feeders. Depends on the state of wiring under the layout.

If you still need a picture, I will take one this evening and post it.


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

DonR said:


> It would be helpful to obtain a pair of terminal barrier strips,
> one for the red, one for the black wires. Terminate your
> wires on them, then take one red/black pair from the
> strips to the controller. The terminal strips should be
> ...


I have several extra terminal strips left over.....so that won't be a problem! I never thought of using them to combine the wires........sounds like a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone :smilie_daumenpos: Here's a few pics of what I'm working with! In hindsight 7 blocks may be a bit overkill for a DCC system.......I could take a few out


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Keep the blocks. They can come in handy in isolating a fault, or possibly transponding.


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Keep the blocks. They can come in handy in isolating a fault, or possibly transponding.


Well that definitely sounds like a good thing! I'm sure I'll have a fault or two at some point :laugh: And it's always been a dream to have functioning signals (not crossing gates) on my layout. I've read the more blocks the better for that.....although that's WAYY down the road!!


----------

